
Elon Musk Critical About the 40-Hour Work Week, Is Wrong About Labor Rights - ProAm
http://digg.com/2018/elon-musk-40-hour-work-week
======
_Schizotypy
Elon Musk is wrong about a lot of things, yet we keep seeing him in the news
for some reason.

------
java-man
I think he is talking about himself though.

